# Laminated duo



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello to all members of slingshot forum

I want prezent to you my latest work, i used eight sorts of timber (iroko,olive,she oak,pear,plum,walnut,black locust burl and briar) slingshot is finished with shea varnish

Fork size 90 milimeters

Lenght 140 milimeter


































































Thanx for watching

Regards

Dario


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm at a loss for words. Truly outstanding craftsmanship that.
Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You got skills, good skills.


----------



## Osagedon (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice. I really like the design. Seems it would be very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great design and lamination job! I almost missed the way the fork caps swing down to near the bottom of the forks on one side, but two of your pictures showed that extra piece of design and workmanship. Nice high-gloss finish, too...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. More work and craftsmanship in that one than I thought in looking at the first picture. Yes the subsequent pics show what it is really about.

One to be proud of.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Lovely warm welcoming tones :thumbsup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

superb work !!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful design and build! I like the knife too, have not seen a handle like that before.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that blade is BAD A$$ and sling shot too.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow a nother Beauty Set 
Cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You did an excellent work Dario. Beautiful slingshot (and the knife too...)


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, that's impressive. Very well crafted, indeed.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Ecxellent work and outstanding craftmanship!!!







SSOTM for sure :thumbsup:

Cheers, Tom


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simply amazing beautiful work


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very nice, congratulations!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is some stunning workmanship, sir!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:bouncy: I can see you holding the camera on the handle !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

handsome


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Wonderful crafted items, Dario! The laminations, the high gloss finish on the slinger, the forming, stitching and burnishing on the sheath - Everything just perfect. I assume you made the blade yourself too? Keep on surprising us from time to time 

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice work on both ss and knive :thumbsup:


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who comment my post,Thanks for your support



Gardengroove said:


> Wonderful crafted items, Dario! The laminations, the high gloss finish on the slinger, the forming, stitching and burnishing on the sheath - Everything just perfect. I assume you made the blade yourself too? Keep on surprising us from time to time
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Thanks Gardengrove for your kind words

Blade is made by local blacksmith.from "silver steel",wood and steel are two "different worlds" I rather work with wood,but I like to unite them in such useful tool like is the knife.

Regards,

Dario


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot and workmanship. I love the design too. SOTM. Thanks for watching.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oetzi said:


> Thanks to everyone who comment my post,Thanks for your support
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just can say try to get one of this masterpieces it's a dream in reality when u see it in natural.

sorry for so mush advertisement couldn't stop my self ;-)

cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Phenomenal artistry, friend, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice work and photography as well!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I just love your work Oetzi! i don't know what i like better the slingshot, Knife...or the sheath!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Allow me to say one more information :slingshot is laminated with 38 pieces of wood and a knife with 36 pieces .

Thanx for yours comments guys ,you make my day

Regards,
Dario


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very very beautiful work


----------



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sah-weet!!!!! How do you hold that slingshot? Does the bend curve into your palm or away from your palm?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

craftsmanship at its Zenith!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

lukie29 said:


> Sah-weet!!!!! How do you hold that slingshot? Does the bend curve into your palm or away from your palm?


Sling is holding like bow ,belly is looking out

Thanx for your comments

Regards,

Dario


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oetzi said:


> lukie29 said:
> 
> 
> > Sah-weet!!!!! How do you hold that slingshot? Does the bend curve into your palm or away from your palm?
> ...


Ah, glad to "see" you, Dario!

I'll take advantage of this encounter, say once more what an absolutely lovey set this is; your hands are very talented...I get lost looking at the slingshot AND the knife! There's not a flaw to be had anywhere on either piece (sheath included). Thanks again, friend! I hope to have opportunity to do business with you again in the future.
All the best to you, friend!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello to all members of slinshot forum

Here is one another duet hope that you will like it

Wood that I use is :walnut,iroko masur birch,oak burl and bamboo & mahogany veener

Blade is san mai construction :chain saw with silver steel in core ,,made by lokal bladesmith name :Karlo Ban


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Sir you are a true craftsman. Absolutely stunning work on the slingshots and knives anyone would be proud to own such an outfit.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So beautiful this duo on the photo, fantastic work !!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

So, so WONDERFUL!!!!!

This ranks amongst the best craftsmanship I've ever seen on this forum!!!!

Absolutely superb!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

